# Help Replacing Blade Black & Decker Circular Saw



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

If you are convinced there is no spindle lock then perhaps an impact driver to remove the bold against the inertia of the motor. You could try positioning the saw securely and using a wrench and smack it (the wrench) with a piece of wood. Similar to the impact wrench, it might loosen the bold as opposed to turning the mass of the motor.

Be sure you are rotating it in the right direction, usually with the direction of the blade when it is moving. This is for removal.

Bud


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

I have a ~10 year old B&D 14.4v cordless circ saw that I still use occasionally. On this B&D saw anyway, there is no spindle lock, you can just jam a piece of scrap plywood or whatever into the teeth of the blade to hold it .


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Z, "the blade is so loose that the whole motor shaft turns and the bolt won't unscrew." 
I think his problem is the blade is no longer tight and for some reason the bolt still will not come out.

Bud


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have the same issue. I use a pair of pliers to hold the washer while I turn the bolt. Make sure you are turning the bolt the right direction.


----------

